# Yellow nutsedge control



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Checking one of my orchard grass fields, I found 4 long streaks of yellow nutsedge. Now that MSMA is no longer available, what products have you all found that 1) works, and 2) doesn't cost an arm and both legs? I'm looking at about 1-1.5 acres that are infested.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have some nutsedge in my limpograss, too.

1) I was told to use "Outrider". but----

2) it's expensive.

So far it's been too wet for me to cut, which means the hay-grass is too high to spray it yet, so I hope somebody will have a better solution for us.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out panoramic or impose. I am thinking about trying some. It is the grass version of cadre.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Basagran


----------

